# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  درصد صفر ریاضی فیزیک و قبولی

## God_help_me

سلام دوستان میخوام از همه کسایی که اینجان و تجربه دارن و قصد تخریب ندارن یه سوال بپرسم برای اینکه رتبت ۵۰۰۰ بشه در شرایطی که ریاضی فیزیک صفر بزنی به نظرتون درسای دیگه رو چند باید زد که جبران بشه خواهش میکنم تخریب نکنین قدرت کلمات رو دست کم نگیرین هر چیزی بگین رو ناخوداگاه من و همه تاثیر داره پس جواب منطقی بدین فقط درصد بگین نمیشه و از این حرفا نگین از همتون ممنون که راهنمایی میکنین

----------


## Amir_H80

*درسهای دیگه رو چند میزنی معمولا؟ شیمی ، زیست ، ادبیات ، عربی ، انگلیسی و دینی؟*

----------


## God_help_me

> *درسهای دیگه رو چند میزنی معمولا؟ شیمی ، زیست ، ادبیات ، عربی ، انگلیسی و دینی؟*


داش من سوالم اینه چند باید زد

----------


## God_help_me

> حاجی شما خودت اینجا میای میگی از این حرفا نزنین رو بقیه تاثیر میذاره بعد اومدی تاپیک بغلی میگی دیگه ۶ ماه مونده هیچ کاری نمیشه کرد دیگه . البته میدونم با اراده هایی که از این دوران شروع کردن سر این چیزا دگرگون نمیشن ولی قبل اینکه چیزی بپرسی خودتم رعایت کن . موفق باشی


درسته داش ولی من خودم بازخورد نظر شما هستم من قبل اینکه بیام اینجا فیزیک رو میخواستم بخونم ولی وقتی فهمیدم عملا ریاضی در حد سی درصد دخیله بیخیال شدم و این حس رو منتقل کردم تو کامنت. کنش = واکنش

----------


## Sonia.sharifi

> سلام دوستان میخوام از همه کسایی که اینجان و تجربه دارن و قصد تخریب ندارن یه سوال بپرسم برای اینکه رتبت ۵۰۰۰ بشه در شرایطی که ریاضی فیزیک صفر بزنی به نظرتون درسای دیگه رو چند باید زد که جبران بشه خواهش میکنم تخریب نکنین قدرت کلمات رو دست کم نگیرین هر چیزی بگین رو ناخوداگاه من و همه تاثیر داره پس جواب منطقی بدین فقط درصد بگین نمیشه و از این حرفا نگین از همتون ممنون که راهنمایی میکنین


ریاضی و فیزیک؟ فیزیکت ک میگفتی خوبه! چ زود ناامید میشی و دست میکشی. برای فهمیدن درسا باید سماجت داشته باشی
چن دیقه پیش حذف  ریاضی بود و الان  فیزیکم اضافه شد
 اگه الان کامل حذفش کنی  تو دانشگاه میخوای چیکار کنی؟ متاسفانه باید بخونیشون. حداقل میتونی بخش‌های ساده رو بخونی ولی  اگه ی رتبه ی خوب میخوای کامل حذف نکن ب نظر من
موفق باشی

----------


## God_help_me

> ریاضی و فیزیک؟ فیزیکت ک میگفتی خوبه! چ زود ناامید میشی و دست میکشی. برای فهمیدن درسا باید سماجت داشته باشی
> چن دیقه پیش حذف  ریاضی بود و الان  فیزیکم اضافه شد
>  اگه الان کامل حذفش کنی  تو دانشگاه میخوای چیکار کنی؟ متاسفانه باید بخونیشون. حداقل میتونی بخش‌های ساده رو بخونی ولی  اگه ی رتبه ی خوب میخوای کامل حذف نکن ب نظر من
> موفق باشی


نزدیک کنکور یا در حد ده درصد میخونم یا بیخیال میشم دوس ندارم سر چیزی وقت حروم کنم میخوام هوشمندانه عمل کنم حتی تو کارنامه ها هم از این درصدا دیدم که طرف ده درصد ریاضی فیزیک زده و پزشکی قبول شده

----------


## Amir_H80

> داش من سوالم اینه چند باید زد


*شما اگه رشتت ریاضی بود به جای تجربی ، و عمومی ها رو ۴۰ درصد بزنی  ، ریاضی و فیزیک ۱۰ درصد ، شیمی ۲۰ درصد (بر اساس کنکور ۹۹) رتبه ت زیر ۵۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ میشد( زیر ۱۶ هزار کشوری) و کامپیوتر یکی از شهرستان های اطراف رو میاوردی و یا آموزش ابتدایی دانشگاه فرهنگیان ، اما تجربی با حذف ریاضی و فیزیک حتی اگه زیست و شیمی رو بترکونی ۵۰ بزنی حدود ۲۰ هزار اینا میاری.*

----------


## God_help_me

> *شما اگه رشتت ریاضی بود به جای تجربی ، و عمومی ها رو ۴۰ درصد بزنی  ، ریاضی و فیزیک ۱۰ درصد ، شیمی ۲۰ درصد (بر اساس کنکور ۹۹) رتبه ت زیر ۵۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ میشد( زیر ۱۶ هزار کشوری) و کامپیوتر یکی از شهرستان های اطراف رو میاوردی و یا آموزش ابتدایی دانشگاه فرهنگیان ، اما تجربی با حذف ریاضی و فیزیک حتی اگه زیست و شیمی رو بترکونی ۵۰ بزنی حدود ۲۰ هزار اینا میاری.*


داداش من زیستم در حد هشتاد نوده تو یه هفته سه بار دورش کردم از بس این درس رو دوس دارم من گفتم درصدایی بگو که رتبه تجربی رو پنج هزار کنه فارغ از اینکه من چی میزنم فک من نیکولا تسلام ولی ریاضی فیزیک بلد نیستم سوالم رو بد متوجه شدی بر اساس تجربتون جواب بدین نه تخمین رتبه که اونو منم بلدم

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

> داداش من زیستم در حد هشتاد نوده تو یه هفته سه بار دورش کردم از بس این درس رو دوس دارم من گفتم درصدایی بگو که رتبه تجربی رو پنج هزار کنه فارغ از اینکه من چی میزنم فک من نیکولا تسلام ولی ریاضی فیزیک بلد نیستم سوالم رو بد متوجه شدی بر اساس تجربتون جواب بدین نه تخمین رتبه که اونو منم بلدم


 »ن شرایط برعکس شما رو دارم ریاضی و فیزیک رئو بالای نود میزنم ولی زیست صفر

----------


## God_help_me

> »ن شرایط برعکس شما رو دارم ریاضی و فیزیک رئو بالای نود میزنم ولی زیست صفر


داش مطمئن باش  با زیست صفر هم میتونی پزشک در بیای ولی اگه ریاضی فیزیک و شیمیت اوکی باشه

----------


## Hisen

> داش مطمئن باش  با زیست صفر هم میتونی پزشک در بیای ولی اگه ریاضی فیزیک و شیمیت اوکی باشه


شما مثل اینکه اصلا حالتون خوب نیست .

----------


## God_help_me

> شما مثل اینکه اصلا حالتون خوب نیست .


داش مدرکشو فرستادم تو تاپیک بغلی یه نگا بنداز

----------


## Hisen

> سلام دوستان میخوام از همه کسایی که اینجان و تجربه دارن و قصد تخریب ندارن یه سوال بپرسم برای اینکه رتبت ۵۰۰۰ بشه در شرایطی که ریاضی فیزیک صفر بزنی به نظرتون درسای دیگه رو چند باید زد که جبران بشه خواهش میکنم تخریب نکنین قدرت کلمات رو دست کم نگیرین هر چیزی بگین رو ناخوداگاه من و همه تاثیر داره پس جواب منطقی بدین فقط درصد بگین نمیشه و از این حرفا نگین از همتون ممنون که راهنمایی میکنین


مطابق کنکور 98 : اگر ( ریاضی و فیزیک رو صفر بزنی ) و ( شیمی و زیست و تمامی عمومی ها رو بالای 80 بزنی ، میتونی زیر 5000 بشی . )
ولی خیلی کارت ریسکه .

----------


## God_help_me

> مطابق کنکور 98 : اگر ( ریاضی و فیزیک رو صفر بزنی ) و ( شیمی و زیست و تمامی عمومی ها رو بالای 80 بزنی ، میتونی زیر 5000 بشی . )
> ولی خیلی کارت ریسکه .


عزیز من مدرک معتبر فرستادم بعد تو رفتی تخمین قلمچی زدی برا من همه میدونیم کنکور 1400 مثل همین کنکور سخت خواهد بود تخمین رتبه باد هواس

----------


## Hisen

> عزیز من مدرک معتبر فرستادم بعد تو رفتی تخمین قلمچی زدی برا من همه میدونیم کنکور 1400 مثل همین کنکور سخت خواهد بود تخمین رتبه باد هواس


از کجا میدونی 1400 مثل 99 سخت خواهد بود؟ خدایی از کجا میدونی؟

----------


## God_help_me

> از کجا میدونی 1400 مثل 99 سخت خواهد بود؟ خدایی از کجا میدونی؟


باز مجبورم بخندم به این جمله برای اینکه خیلیا کنکور 99 گند زدن به خاطر کرونا و حاشیه هایی که داشت واسه همین پشت کنکور امسال زیاده طراح کنکورم اینو میدونه

----------


## God_help_me

> کار به بقیش ندارم ولی چطور اینقدر مطمئنید؟
> 94 همه میدونن چه قدر کنکور سنگینی بود 
> ولی 95 سطح سوالات پایین تر بود 96 هم خوب بود 97 باز سخت تر و 98 اسونتر و اما 99.............همه رو سکته داد
> میبینید اصلا قابل پیش بینی نیس.
> 
> 
> درباره فیزیک و ریاضی  کلا ریسکه ولی با توجه به هدفی که دارین باید بخونید 
> مثلا کسی بین10تا20هزار می خواد لزومی نداره بره همه دروس رو بخونه


من ده تا بیست هزار میخواستم 2 بار الام تو دانشگاه بودن با درصد صفر 12 هزار اوردم ولی شیمی و عمومی هام خوب نبود پارسال. مطمئنم میشه 3 هزار اورد و بهت قول میدم سخت ترین کنکور قرن مال 1400 هس

----------


## seyed..yousefi

داداش بنظرم دیگه خدایی فیزیک و حذف نکن.40،50 درصد از مباحث بدون x, y, حل میشن
فصل یک دهم
الکتریسیته و اینا
فشار
وچند تا مبحث دیگه
البته باید از آدم درستش بپرسی من فقط اینارو میدونستم

----------


## God_help_me

> داداش بنظرم دیگه خدایی فیزیک و حذف نکن.40،50 درصد از مباحث بدون x, y, حل میشن
> فصل یک دهم
> الکتریسیته و اینا
> فشار
> وچند تا مبحث دیگه
> البته باید از آدم درستش بپرسی من فقط اینارو میدونستم


این مبحثا که داش چیزی نیس من ایکس ایگرگی که گفتم منظورم ایکس ایگرگیه که تو یه معادله ده بار اومده و گند زده به کل کسر من همچین معادله ببینم روی سوالم نمیخونم خوشبختانه من سوالای فیزیک کنکور رو چک کردم همچین چیزی ندیدم نمودار و شیب خط و ارتفاع رو که دیگه همه بلدن دوستان اصلا منطور من رو نفهمیدن وقتی میگم ایکس ایگرگ منظورم نسخه وحشتناکش هس نه نسخه معمولی . وقتی تاپیک زدم هدفم حذف ریاضی بود نه فیزیک منتها یه طوری برخورد کردن اساتید که برای فیزیک باید سی درصد ریاضی کنکور رو بلد باشی در صورتی که الان من سوالا رو چک کردم همچین چیزی نیس حتی به درصد 80 هم میشه فکر کرد و اصلا ریاضی در اون حد دخیل نیس تو فیزیک

----------


## seyed..yousefi

> این مبحثا که داش چیزی نیس من ایکس ایگرگی که گفتم منظورم ایکس ایگرگیه که تو یه معادله ده بار اومده و گند زده به کل کسر من همچین معادله ببینم روی سوالم نمیخونم خوشبختانه من سوالای فیزیک کنکور رو چک کردم همچین چیزی ندیدم نمودار و شیب خط و ارتفاع رو که دیگه همه بلدن دوستان اصلا منطور من رو نفهمیدن وقتی میگم ایکس ایگرگ منظورم نسخه وحشتناکش هس نه نسخه معمولی . وقتی تاپیک زدم هدفم حذف ریاضی بود نه فیزیک منتها یه طوری برخورد کردن اساتید که برای فیزیک باید سی درصد ریاضی کنکور رو بلد باشی در صورتی که الان من سوالا رو چک کردم همچین چیزی نیس حتی به درصد 80 هم میشه فکر کرد و اصلا ریاضی در اون حد دخیل نیس تو فیزیک


من دیگه اونجاش نمیدونم، بیشتر منظورم این بود که مباحث مهم ولی آسون رو میشه خوند ویه درصد معقول کسب کرد

----------


## NormaL

> داداش من زیستم در حد هشتاد نوده تو یه هفته سه بار دورش کردم از بس این درس رو دوس دارم من گفتم درصدایی بگو که رتبه تجربی رو پنج هزار کنه فارغ از اینکه من چی میزنم فک من نیکولا تسلام ولی ریاضی فیزیک بلد نیستم سوالم رو بد متوجه شدی بر اساس تجربتون جواب بدین نه تخمین رتبه که اونو منم بلدم


داداش وقتی میگی زیستت در حد ۸۰ ۹۰ هست منظورت اینه که قلمچی ۸۰ - ۹۰ میزنی؟

----------


## God_help_me

> داداش وقتی میگی زیستت در حد ۸۰ ۹۰ هست منظورت اینه که قلمچی ۸۰ - ۹۰ میزنی؟


همیشه نه دروغ چرا چون قلمچی سوالای چرت زیاد داره ولی 85 زدم تو قلمچی البته پارسال چون امسال قلمچی شرکت نکردم تو کنکور هم 68 زدم البته علت داشت چون فروردین ماه کرونا گرفتم ذهنم داغون شد تا دو ماه هیچی نخوندم حتی الانم بویاییم درست نشده

----------


## wonshower

> من ده تا بیست هزار میخواستم 2 بار الام تو دانشگاه بودن با درصد صفر 12 هزار اوردم ولی شیمی و عمومی هام خوب نبود پارسال. مطمئنم میشه 3 هزار اورد و بهت قول میدم سخت ترین کنکور قرن مال 1400 هس



همه روصفرزدی۱۲هزارآوردی؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> داش مطمئن باش  با زیست صفر هم میتونی پزشک در بیای ولی اگه ریاضی فیزیک و شیمیت اوکی باشه

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76






خير دوعالم ببيني*

----------


## God_help_me

> همه روصفرزدی۱۲هزارآوردی؟


نه داداش عمومیام 50 به بالا بود غیر ادبیات و انگلیسی که 30 40 زدم شیمی هم 33 زدم

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> 
> خير دوعالم ببيني*


 :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Mina_medicine

*من فقط یه نمونه از کارنامه دوستم که کنکور 99 بود رو میگم دیگه تحلیل و تصمیم با خودتون:
(چون اجازه نداشتم عکس کارنامه اش رو نذاشتم اما درصدا عینا همونیه که تو کارنامه هست.)
ادبیات : 20
عربی : 28
دینی : 30
زبان: 18
زیست: 40
شیمی: 32
ریاضی و فیزیک صفر
رتبه منطقه 3 : 20 هزار
رتبه کشوری : 64 هزار
و ایشون الان داره یه رشته پیراپزشکی دانشگاه ازاد رو میخونه.*

----------


## Mina_medicine

*البته نمیشه آینده رو پیش بینی کرد. همونطور که دوستان گفتن اگه کنکور سال آینده خدایی نکرده آسون باشه
با زیست و شیمی و عمومی های بالای 60 هم نمیشه رتبه زیر 2 هزار کسب کرد.*

----------


## God_help_me

نمونه کارنامه کنکور 98 با درصد 10 ریاضی و فیزیک باشد که بماند تا کسی که دنبال این راهه انگیزه بگیره

----------


## Rafolin403

> سلام دوستان میخوام از همه کسایی که اینجان و تجربه دارن و قصد تخریب ندارن یه سوال بپرسم برای اینکه رتبت ۵۰۰۰ بشه در شرایطی که ریاضی فیزیک صفر بزنی به نظرتون درسای دیگه رو چند باید زد که جبران بشه خواهش میکنم تخریب نکنین قدرت کلمات رو دست کم نگیرین هر چیزی بگین رو ناخوداگاه من و همه تاثیر داره پس جواب منطقی بدین فقط درصد بگین نمیشه و از این حرفا نگین از همتون ممنون که راهنمایی میکنین


طور میانگین به زیست ۸۰ درصد و شیمی ۷۰ نیاز دارید تا شانس بیارید
عمومیا هم میانگین ۶۰ درصد

زیست بالای ۸۰ یکم رتبه رو جابه جا میکنه
ولی انتظار پزشکی یکم سخته!
شما حداقل نیاز دارید دوتا درس اختصاصی و دوتا درس عمومی ۲۰ درصد بالاتر از میانگینِ پزشکیا بزنید تا بتونید شماهم پزشکی بیارید

مثلا اگر میانگین زیست رتبه های ۱تا ۱۰۰۰ باشه ۷۰
شما حدودا باید ۹۰ بزنید
اگر ۶۰ باشه شما باید حدودا ۸۰ بزنید(بستگی به سختیش داره)
شیمی هم باید اینجور باشه و دوتا درس عمومی که تراز آور هم باشن بزنید تا بتونید به پزشکی برسید!


و اما بهترین راه حلش اینه که از فیزیک ۳-۴ فصل جدا کنید و عالی بخونید تا بتونید حداقل ۱۵-۲۰  بزنید
و از ریاضی هم چند فصل بخونید که توصیه میکنم اینا باشن:
معادله نامعادله
تابع
نمایی لگاریتمی
معادله درجه ۲
شمارش بدون شمردن + آمار
اینارو معمولا تستاشو میشه و جمعا میشه حدودا ۲۰-۲۵ درصد

حالا که اینارو خوندید برای زیستِ ۸۰ تلاش کنید

----------


## Rafolin403

> فایل پیوست 95855
> نمونه کارنامه کنکور 98 با درصد 10 ریاضی و فیزیک باشد که بماند تا کسی که دنبال این راهه انگیزه بگیره


زیست ۹۰ درصد!!!!
این خودش گویای همه چیزه!
ادبیات ۷۵ درصد زدن واقعا سخته باید قدم تو این راه بذارید تا بدونید
دینی ایشون ۹۵ درصده که واقعا بازم سخته به این درصد برسید

گمال گرایی ممکنه باعث بشه شما برید و به خاطر رسیدن به درصدِ خیلی خیلی بالا، تعداد منفیاتون رو زیاد بالا ببرید!

من کسی ام که زبانم عالیه یه بار رفتم کنکور بدم گفتم ۱۰۰ بزنم اینقده منفی زدم شدم ۴۰ درصد درحالیکه رنجِ نرمالِ درصدِ زبانم حدودا ۷۰ به بالاست! یعنی زبانای کنکورو ۷۰ به بالا میزنم...

----------


## Rafolin403

> فایل پیوست 95855
> نمونه کارنامه کنکور 98 با درصد 10 ریاضی و فیزیک باشد که بماند تا کسی که دنبال این راهه انگیزه بگیره


زیست ۹۰ درصد!!!!
این خودش گویای همه چیزه!
ادبیات ۷۵ درصد زدن واقعا سخته باید قدم تو این راه بذارید تا بدونید
دینی ایشون ۹۵ درصده که واقعا بازم سخته به این درصد برسید

گمال گرایی ممکنه باعث بشه شما برید و به خاطر رسیدن به درصدِ خیلی خیلی بالا، تعداد منفیاتون رو زیاد بالا ببرید!

من کسی ام که زبانم عالیه یه بار رفتم کنکور بدم گفتم ۱۰۰ بزنم اینقده منفی زدم شدم ۴۰ درصد درحالیکه رنجِ نرمالِ درصدِ زبانم حدودا ۷۰ به بالاست! یعنی زبانای کنکورو ۷۰ به بالا میزنم...

----------


## Erfan_brian

> سلام دوستان میخوام از همه کسایی که اینجان و تجربه دارن و قصد تخریب ندارن یه سوال بپرسم برای اینکه رتبت ۵۰۰۰ بشه در شرایطی که ریاضی فیزیک صفر بزنی به نظرتون درسای دیگه رو چند باید زد که جبران بشه خواهش میکنم تخریب نکنین قدرت کلمات رو دست کم نگیرین هر چیزی بگین رو ناخوداگاه من و همه تاثیر داره پس جواب منطقی بدین فقط درصد بگین نمیشه و از این حرفا نگین از همتون ممنون که راهنمایی میکنین


نظرم اینه صفر نزنی ولی اگه عشق دیدن دو تا درصد صفر هستی ! خوب باید حداقل ادبیات ۵۰ و دینی ۷۰ یا ۸۰ + زیست بالا ۷۰ و شیمی بالا ۶۰ بزنی البته اگه سطح کنکور بین ۹۸ و ۹۹ باشه ...

----------


## God_help_me

> طور میانگین به زیست ۸۰ درصد و شیمی ۷۰ نیاز دارید تا شانس بیارید
> عمومیا هم میانگین ۶۰ درصد
> 
> زیست بالای ۸۰ یکم رتبه رو جابه جا میکنه
> ولی انتظار پزشکی یکم سخته!
> شما حداقل نیاز دارید دوتا درس اختصاصی و دوتا درس عمومی ۲۰ درصد بالاتر از میانگینِ پزشکیا بزنید تا بتونید شماهم پزشکی بیارید
> 
> مثلا اگر میانگین زیست رتبه های ۱تا ۱۰۰۰ باشه ۷۰
> شما حدودا باید ۹۰ بزنید
> ...


ممنون از همگی بابت کامنتای پر انرژیتون  :Yahoo (90):

----------

